# Paracetamol for dogs



## Kja19kent (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi, I need some advice

My 11 year old westie is due to have an op to have his ear canal removed in the next coming month, until then my vet had put him on antibiotics and steroids she also said to give him half of 500mg of paracetamol twice a day for the pain, but I have read online that it's harmful to dogs but surly my vet wouldn't suggest that if it was harmful, I have given it to him over the last 2 days but I don't know what to do, shall I carry on like the vet advised? or do I stop it all together?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

If your vet has advised the dose then I would go with what your vet says.

Paracetamol can be used to treat dogs for pain, even childrens calpol is often recommended by vets and pardale?? I think that's what it is called is a paracetamol biased drug specific for dogs.

What is an absolute no no is Ibuprofen.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I have given paracetamol to my dogs, when advised to do so by my Vet, with no ill effects.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Both my dogs have been prescribed Calpol.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Ah.... Ty can't take Metacam due to it affecting his digestion so he was on Tramadol. Would Calpol be better? I might talk to the vet about it.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mirandashell said:


> Ah.... Ty can't take Metacam due to it affecting his digestion so he was on Tramadol. Would Calpol be better? I might talk to the vet about it.


That's why Tango was changed to Calpol, she couldn't tolerate the Metacam.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Mirandashell said:


> Ah.... Ty can't take Metacam due to it affecting his digestion so he was on Tramadol. Would Calpol be better? I might talk to the vet about it.


Thai reacted badly to Metacam but he now gets Onsior which is fine for him so might be worth mentioning that


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I have to take him in the week so I will talk to the vet about it.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

It's fine to give it under instruction from a vet, not just off your own back though, that's why you're seeing stuff online.

The dosage has to be pretty exact and it's easy to get it wrong if you were to just give it yourself.

But with the right dosage, it's fine...mine has been on Pardale (basically cocodamol) for about 3 1/2 years.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks. I shall definitely talk to the vet. 

I have looked online but there is so much conflicting advice about all canine painkillers.


----------



## Kja19kent (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Sorry to hijack your thread, @Kja19kent but I've just got back from the vets and she's put Ty on Pardale. One a day for two weeks to see how he goes. She wants to try a different NSAID but I'm not keen on the idea. So I'll keep an eye on him for the next fortnight and then talk to her again.


----------

